# FreeBSD Startup Order



## NIX-Knight (Jan 31, 2009)

I want to start processes in the following sequence:
1. Mysql.
2. apache.
3. Snort.
4. Barnyard.

This is my rc.conf

```
# -- sysinstall generated deltas -- # Sun Feb  1 04:51:39 2009
# Created: Sun Feb  1 04:51:39 2009
# Enable network daemons for user convenience.
# Please make all changes to this file, not to /etc/defaults/rc.conf.
# This file now contains just the overrides from /etc/defaults/rc.conf.
# added by xorg-libraries port
#REMOVED: local_startup="/usr/local/etc/rc.d"
defaultrouter="192.168.15.1"
hostname="fyp.muet.edu.pk"
ifconfig_em0="inet 192.168.15.3  netmask 255.255.255.0"
keymap="us.iso"
linux_enable="YES"
sshd_enable="YES"

# After default Start Options
mysql_enable="YES"
apache22_enable="YES"
apache22_http_accept_enable="YES"
snort_enable="YES"
snort_flags="-c /usr/local/etc/snort/snort.conf -i em0 -u root -D > /dev/null -n"
barnyard_enable="YES"
barnyard_flags="-g /usr/local/etc/snort/gen-msg.map -s /usr/local/etc/snort/rules/sid-msg.map -d /var/log/snort -f snort.log -w /var/log/snort/barnyard.waldo -p /usr/local/etc/snort/rules/classification.config"
```

But the processes do not start by this sequence.
How may I do so?


----------



## danger@ (Feb 1, 2009)

Look at the rcorder(8) manual page. It might bring some light into your situation...


----------



## lyuts (Feb 2, 2009)

Show us the contents of /usr/local/etc/rc.d.


----------



## NIX-Knight (Feb 3, 2009)

Thnx for your help but I have done wt I wanted to do.


----------

